# Asus Sabertooth 990FX R2 - cpu error indicator (red cpu led)



## tewalker01 (Oct 26, 2014)

I am unable to get this system to boot up or even enter the bios. I'm hoping that someone can help since I've been looking all over for a resolution to this problem. The red cpu led indicates a cpu problem, but what type of cpu problem?

This is a brand new system - Here are the components:

1.  Motherboard =  Asus Sabertooth 990FX  R2
2.  Processor       =  AMD FX 8350
3.  Power Supply = Corsair 750W
4.  Memory          = Corsair 16GB DDR3 1866Mhz
5.  Graphics          = EVGA PCIEX16

I didn't bother connecting the hard drive or DVD since the system won't boot. 

I have checked to make sure the CPU 12v and Motherboard power connections are correct. 

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Steevo (Oct 26, 2014)

I would start by pulling the memory and graphics card. Make sure the extra power plug is plugged in by the CPU. If it still gives you issues try removing the CPU and making sure you don't have any bent or broken pins. From there you may need another CPU to test the board with.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Put 8 pin power in. Reseat cpu. Pull power completely. Clear cmos.


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 26, 2014)

Please fill in the system specs.

Also try the rig on the box with just one stick of ram.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Run power supply, mobo,cpu with hsf and gc keyboard and mouse on a bench and see if it posts.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2014)

That CPU wasnt supported until bios 1006


----------



## tewalker01 (Oct 26, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Put 8 pin power in. Reseat cpu. Pull power completely. Clear cmos.



I've done that several times. I see that we are both thinking along the same line of thought. By the way, do people really forget to put the 8 pin CPU power in?



mjkmike said:


> Please fill in the system specs.
> 
> Also try the rig on the box with just one stick of ram.


I'm not sure what system specs you want. I thought that I gave you all of that information already. Yes, I did try it with one stick of RAM. Thanks for your suggestion.



eidairaman1 said:


> Run power supply, mobo,cpu with hsf and gc keyboard and mouse on a bench and see if it posts.


I've did this with just the PS, Mobo, CPU, one stick of memory, GC  on the bench. I didn't bother with the mouse/keyboard. I'm not sure if that makes a difference, but thanks for the suggestion.



Solaris17 said:


> That CPU wasnt supported until bios 1006


This sounds interesting, I'll download the BIOS Level 1006 and flash the bios. I'll let you know how it goes. 
Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2014)

tewalker01 said:


> This sounds interesting, I'll download the BIOS Level 1006 and flash the bios. I'll let you know how it goes.
> Thanks for the suggestion.


Just use any older am3 cpu if you hav3e one and flash it to the latest version any new version will support processors from the previous version. So flashing it to the latest is your best bet.


----------



## Johan45 (Oct 26, 2014)

It shouldn't have anything to do with the BIOS. I ran an old version all the time 704 IIRC, 7 something anyway.  That board has a direct flash option as well so you don't need an Old cpu for it. Just check your manual for instructions. I know that the 8 pin has been mentioned just verify you're not trying to use a Vid 8 pin by mistake. It has happened before.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Bios 2104 came with my motherboard. Youll need to clear the cmos with power disconnected.


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 26, 2014)

Take it right to BIOS ver. 2501: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I went to 2301 then 2501


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 26, 2014)

Bios updated most likely needed


----------



## tewalker01 (Oct 27, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> Bios updated most likely needed


I tried to update the BIOS to 2501 using the BIOS Flashback feature (which is a great feature), anyway, couldn't even get that to work. 
The instructions are very specific on how to do it and which USB port to use so you have to be careful. 

So it looks like this Motherboard's BIOS is dead..... I'm going to try to return the Motherboard since I'm within the 15 day return window.

I want to thank everyone for their help and I appreciated the suggestions.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 27, 2014)

its impossible to kill a sabertooth board's bios
if bios flash-back ins't working then you did something wrong
or the bios isn't the problem and its something else ...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mine came up with bios 2104 with 8350, 290, and 1250W PSU on dp using vga adapter. I promptly used the bios flash system to go to 2301 then 2501.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Have you tried the Mem-OK button?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ensure mobo is placed on the box it came with ,psu,gpu, out of case completely, Take the heatsink off, take cpu out of socket, ensure you dont have any bent pins on the cpu. 

Since the socket lays on 1 side and the latch bar is closer to the pcie socket, the tip of the latch bar faces left, ensure when you insert the cpu the letters are closer to the ram and not up and down on the mobo.

Once thats been verified. Disconnect power totally, ensure ram is in slots 2 and 4 from left to right, ensure to shove gpu into pcie x16_1 fully seated, hook up a monitor closest to the screw side if the pci bracket. clear the cmos using the jumper (read your manual), put jumper back in its spot, apply tim to the cpu and reattach heatsink to cpu mount bracket and fan to cpu header. Ensure atx, eps 12v (at top of mobo towards rear) hooked to mobo, then pcie power is hooked up to gpu properly. Hook up the keyboard and mouse using the usb ports closest to the ps2 port. ensure monitor cable is hooked up to your monitor fully and set to correct video input. Ensure power cable is fully plugged into monitor and power strip/wall outlet, hook up and ensure psu power cable is hooked up fully to psu and in wall or powrr strip. Turn power switch on psu on. Turn monitor power on and then hit the power button, give the mobo 5-7 minutes, you should notice gpu and cpu fans spinning up if not try a different psu. Try different video cable and video inputs on monitor. Final step is to take it to a shop for troubleshooting.

If your ram is Vengeance series from corsair get rid of it. Its been nothing but trouble for this board. Dominator plats and gskill are the way to go.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 31, 2014)

dead cpu imo or the cpu power cord to the cpu is not giving the power needed. From my experience id say check to be sure the cpu pins are not bent and the cooler isnt to dam tight.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 26, 2014)

in the end take it to a shop if you don't believe what any of us is saying


----------



## Kevin Williams (May 31, 2016)

tewalker01 said:


> I am unable to get this system to boot up or even enter the bios. I'm hoping that someone can help since I've been looking all over for a resolution to this problem. The red cpu led indicates a cpu problem, but what type of cpu problem?
> 
> This is a brand new system - Here are the components:
> 
> ...



ASUS tech support doesn't even help you, they just keep pushing you for an RMA. BUT THE REAL PROBLEM FOR ALL IS the 3 pin connector for the cpu . That's the culprit, You need to NEVER connect to the cpu power 3 pin female connector to the mobo 3 pin cpu fan male connector . You have to use the 3 pin female connector from the CPU on the 4 pin male connector just to the right of it on the MOBO called the cpu fan optional, it is a 4 pin male, but you use the 3 pin female cpu connector there and the embedded slot that places it in the right direction IS USED leaving 1 pin unused> so spread the word...the 3 pin male connector on the sabertooth FX990 is useless.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 12, 2019)

A user from Norway emailed me the following, adding it in case other people end up here, looking for answers



> The error in this post is exacly as described in the post.
> My solution was to replace the bios battery (CR2032)
> My experience from other motherboards, they boot to bios when battery is bad.
> This one does not. (at least just seldom, 1 of 100 times, if you press DEL at startup)
> As my battery went bad last month, I guess this will apply to many other owners around this time.


----------

